# Newquay - Pavilion Bakery



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Down in Newquay this week - nice Origin flat white at Pavilion plus a lovely choc & orange brownie. The Sri Lankan breakfast was tasty too!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Try Sea Spray at Fistral.


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Jony said:


> Try Sea Spray at Fistral.


Yes, loved it when it was Bhoddi's bar a few years ago.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

Jony said:


> Try Sea Spray at Fistral.


I've been in that place (just over 10 years ago mind) No idea what it was called back then but I had sardines on Toast there (Coffee was OK) & they were divine!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

They now serve OlFactory, a little change from origin. Well it's now Avocado Toast these days. ha

If you can get to Charlestown pop in to Short and Strong. If the lad is working have a filter kalita


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

'The Beached Lamb' in Fore St. has great young atomosphere.

Excellent coffee when we visited two years ago.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

ronsil said:


> 'The Beached Lamb' in Fore St. has great young atomosphere.
> 
> Excellent coffee when we visited two years ago.


Only eaten food, will pop in this weekend, Young as passed me by,haha


----------



## RoA19 (Feb 23, 2018)

Had a superb lunch at Watergate Bay Hotel today. Coffee was Resolute from Origin, made on a gorgeous La Marzocco machine. Best flat white I've had all week


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

RoA19 said:


> Had a superb lunch at Watergate Bay Hotel today. Coffee was Resolute from Origin, made on a gorgeous La Marzocco machine. Best flat white I've had all week ��


Its ok but the place to eat is, Wadebridge. Warnes bar restaurant. Lunch menu is 2 for £12 or £15 for 3 course


----------

